# hp deskjet 3845 install



## lujhu (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a deskjet 3845 and I can't seem to get the computer to recognize it.

I have installed the drivers from the hp website but when I run "printer setup" it doesn't find anything.  Any suggestions?

I have an ibook G4,10.3.9

thanks


----------



## gsahli (Aug 26, 2005)

Try repairing permissions (Disk Utility), then restart the Mac. Now try ADDing and printing.

Good luck.


----------



## Gig' (Aug 26, 2005)

How is you printer connected ? directly via USB through airport ?

Try this : In printer set up when you click add a new window opens
check the different options within the pull down menu (top of the window with the up/down triangles), you should find it as long as the printer is connected and turned on.

check here for same type of problem/solution and do not hesitate to use the search feature of this forum


----------



## lujhu (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi,

thanks  for the tips, but i'm still not having any success.

repairing permissions seemed to do something, but  then when it found the drivers it asked to "restart the browser".  Then the computer did nothing for a while (5 min).  I decided to restart it...after rebooting it didn't find anything.

m


----------



## lujhu (Aug 27, 2005)

the system profiler doesn't even show anything is plugged into the usb port.  Could I have a bad printer or wire?

m


----------



## Gig' (Aug 27, 2005)

lujhu said:
			
		

> the system profiler doesn't even show anything is plugged into the usb port.  Could I have a bad printer or wire?
> 
> m



if you're printer is new seems weird to have faulty cables, still I would check the wire first. 

check to make sure the printer drivers are in library>printers


----------



## lujhu (Aug 27, 2005)

ok,

the folder
 macintosh HD>users>michael>library>printers is empty,

but 

HD> library> printers has a file called hp.

i don't know exactly what sort of file i am looing for.  I ran a search for "drivers" and didn't find any thing interesting except a file called  hewletpackardprinterdrivers.pkg, but when I ran it it said it was only a reciept.

do you know what it means to "restart the browser"?  that's as far as I ever get, as soon as I say "yes" it does nothing, and then doesn't even recognize the new drivers.

m


----------



## Dumbo (Aug 27, 2005)

I have just inherited an HP3845 & will be usb attaching it the my G3 running ODX 10.3.9 in the next day or so. I'll report my results then.


----------



## lujhu (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes please.

I got a response from HP but still nothing.  I really don't understand what "reload the browser" means.


----------



## ferdi (Jan 27, 2009)

I am having the same problem. I have an Intel Macbook Pro. Bought a hp deskjet 3845 but my mac does not recognise it. I have tried repairing permissions and everything. It is connected through a USB. I have updated all the drivers and software.


----------

